
Supabase Alpha – June 2020 - kiwicopple
https://supabase.io/blog/2020/07/01/supabase-alpha-june-2020
======
kiwicopple
Hey HN, Supabase cofounder here. We have a bunch of new updates this month.
You can now choose your region (and soon go multi-region), we expose your
daily database backups, and we have greatly improved the table editor.

We're still building Auth, but it's progressing well. We'll update as soon as
we release something into production.

